# built-in kickstand angle



## 57 spit (Feb 13, 2015)

finishing up my 1951 DX and purchased a replacement 10" kickstand.  Turns out there are multiple angles and I got the wrong one.  Does anyone know how to correctly identify the angle to make sure I don't make the same mistake again when buying off the internet? Can I bend this thing?




Thanks!


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 13, 2015)

So are you saying the stand spring part is not fitting?


----------



## ChattyMatty (Feb 13, 2015)

ZOOK said:


> So are you saying the stand spring part is not fitting?




No, i think he is referring to the angle the tube is attached to the frame. I recently had the same issue. Grabbed a shiney chrome stand from a box of spares and when installed it retracts the stand into the middle of the wheel. This was on a '48 DX.


----------



## 57 spit (Feb 13, 2015)

That's right. The tube is at a sharper angle than my 1957 & 1960 bikes...


----------



## ChattyMatty (Feb 13, 2015)

Here's the one you want. Sorry, it's the only one I have that is remotely straight


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2015)

Schwinn probably made 100 different kickstands so it is a PITA trying to pick up a correct one off eBay, or even from someone that says he has one that will fit. Been there more than once. The angle of the stand tube in relation to the chainstays is the bend angle of the stand. Then the correct length is the other factor. Is your bike a 26"? Ten inches long seems pretty short for a 26".  

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=311287265852


----------



## 57 spit (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. Looks like I need one that's closer to 45 degrees. Guess I'll keep my eyes open and just lean it against the wall for now.and yes 10" is an approximation and is also a little short.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2015)

A stand off a 50's middleweight should work if you have one of those out in the shed. I doubt you'll want a nice new complete chrome unit from the repop Phantoms.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 13, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> A stand off a 50's middleweight should work if you have one of those out in the shed. I doubt you'll want a nice new complete chrome unit from the repop Phantoms.




I have a couple middleweight stands laying around. Not sure how great the springs are and you might have to do some cleanup. I'll see what I have in the morning. Rob


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 13, 2015)

Aren't the numbers stamped on the back of the earlier Kickstands ?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> Aren't the numbers stamped on the back of the earlier Kickstands ?




The numbers were probably stamped after the mid 60's, or maybe the early 70's. The chrome stands on the middleweights started in 62. The part numbers are in the scan I posted above.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2015)

Try this chart...Might be of some use......http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1971_1980/Partial_Kickstand_List.JPG


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 14, 2015)

There's really only two angles that they used for the kickstand tube / kickstand. The approx 45 degree angle one on the cruisers and a tighter bend style that was used on most (but not all) lightweights. (For example, very tall Varsities and such used a long kickstand with a 45 degree bend.) Any 26" middleweight or heavyweight kickstand should get it done for you.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## 57 spit (Feb 14, 2015)

My 1957 & 60 are mid wrights with the tighter bend, the cruiser in question is a heavyweight. I have a good insert, spring and pin, just looking for the stand... Thanks again


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 15, 2015)

If anyone finds out the correct numbers to use I have boxes of NOS kickstands. Also misc. parts


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2015)

Dang Detroit, that is one big stash of stands. If you have any 378's still or unmarked identical pieces I'd be interested.


----------

